# Boxwave vs. M-Edge Go



## ladyLisa08 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok KB family, I'm in a major dilemma.......I currently have Zindle (my K2) dressed in a gorgeous purple M-Edge Platform cover and have loved it thus far; however, I finally got the Aqua Tranquility decalgirl skin in matte finish and now I'm feeling like she needs a new coat.... I'm torn between the boxwave case and the M-Edge go cover in saddle brown. I'm a little nervous about the hinge system, but majority of the reviews were very positive. As for the Boxwave, I saw the review and was impressed. I figure either of these cases will keep Zindle dressed until she gets her evening coat (Oberon cover in Butterfly design).

Would love to hear everyone's thoughts...........


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a M-edge Prodigy (purple) cover this week with the hinge system.  
I had a M-edge Platform (green).  The hinge gave me a bit of a problem at 
first.  I had to try several times before I was able to get my K seated properly.
But once I got it in, it's very secure.  
I also got a M-edge Trip cover for my Sony Touch, and really like it.  
Of course, I'm probably a bit partial to M-edge.  I had 2 Executive Jackets
and the Leisure Jacket for my K1.  I've had the Platform, and now the Prodigy
for my K2.  And I have the Trip and the Leisure Jackets for my Sony Touch.
And 3 e-lumininator lights.  
I also had an Oberon Butterfly for my K1.  I miss that cover.  
I looked at the Boxwave covers.  Great price and, like you said, good reviews.  
Good luck with your choice.  Keep us posted.
deb


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I have both, but love my Boxwave case. It is smaller and lighter weight than the Go cover. I also like the closure on the Boxwave. On the Go cover I had an elastic headband around it when I got it back in July to make sure it didn't come open. The Boxwave case is on sale at Amazon right now for 14.50. The Boxwave use to have the hinge system but they have redesigned their cases and now have the straps.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I have 2 covers for my kindle 2 - the pebbled purple Go and a boxwave in the light brown color (got it used from this board so I can't remember the name of that color right at this moment!) 

I loved the Go cover and the hinge system was very secure. I never felt like it was a risk for my kindle either - the issue that the old amazon covers had of sometimes opening backward didn't seem to be an issue with the Go cover.

My main reason for getting the Boxwave was a desire for a more neutral color. I was plasantly surprised that it is lighter & thinner, but feels like it's just as protective. I like the holes in the back for the speakers. (I don't really use the text to speeech, but if I ever decide to, that would be a plus!) I also like the closure. I carry  my kindle in my purse and I just feel like it is more secure with a closure.

I do intend to switch back & forth between my covers, but right now the Boxwave is my favorite. I got a used Kindle 1 from this board recently, and a used Oberon ROF in purple from eBay, that I plan to give my daugther in May when she graduates with a Master's in Occupational Therapy (shameless Mom brag!) I keep taking it out to look at the Oberon cover... So I've been keeping my eye out for a used one on here and on eBay.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Jo said:


> I have both, but love my Boxwave case. It is smaller and lighter weight than the Go cover. I also like the closure on the Boxwave. On the Go cover I had an elastic headband around it when I got it back in July to make sure it didn't come open. The Boxwave case is on sale at Amazon right now for 14.50. The Boxwave use to have the hinge system but they have redesigned their cases and now have the straps.


So in your opinion Boxwave is the one to get?


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

loca said:


> So in your opinion Boxwave is the one to get?


If I was purchasing another case it would be the Boxwave hands down. They have even added new colors since I got mine a couple of months ago.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

For the price of the Boxwave you'd have nothing to lose.  It's really a nice case and it's super cheap.  M-edge has its fans, too.  It's going to come down to you making a personal decision unaffected by others' opinions, as everyone's wants are different.  Try one, use the return policy if you find it doesn't meet your needs.  I think that whichever one you order, if you're looking for style, function, and a good price, you can't go wrong.


----------



## ladyLisa08 (Feb 26, 2010)

Tam said:


> I have 2 covers for my kindle 2 - the pebbled purple Go and a boxwave in the light brown color (got it used from this board so I can't remember the name of that color right at this moment!)
> 
> I loved the Go cover and the hinge system was very secure. I never felt like it was a risk for my kindle either - the issue that the old amazon covers had of sometimes opening backward didn't seem to be an issue with the Go cover.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tam and Congrats on your daughter's graduation! I'm sure she will enjoy her gift!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you Lisa! It's killing me not letting her know she's getting it. But she's so busy right now with her final semester, studying for her licensing test, and looking or jobs that I don't want to introduce any distractions. She's always beem an avid reader but hasn't had time to read many books for pleasure while in college. She's looking forward to being able to read again after she graduates. She does have one job offer so far - for a company in CT that suppies OT's in the elementary schools. She has a couple of months to make up her mind on that one, and is keeping her options open looking into other possibilities. So things are going well for her!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

raven312 said:


> For the price of the Boxwave you'd have nothing to lose. It's really a nice case and it's super cheap. M-edge has its fans, too. It's going to come down to you making a personal decision unaffected by others' opinions, as everyone's wants are different. Try one, use the return policy if you find it doesn't meet your needs. I think that whichever one you order, if you're looking for style, function, and a good price, you can't go wrong.


it is a nice price


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered one.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Let us know how you like it!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

arshield said:


> I went ahead and ordered one.


Great, stop by and give us a report


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

arshield said:


> I went ahead and ordered one.


cant wait for a review with pics


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

should be any day now.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

loca said:


> should be any day now.


What color did you end up ordering?


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I just received my Boxwave cover and its very nice, especially for the price.  BUT, I
do think the tab to close is backwards.  The tab goes from front to back rather
then back to front.  I guess I will get used to that but it just seems strange to
open the case and have to turn it over.  At first I thought mine was just made wrong
but I looked at the pics on their website and thats the way it is.  This is certainly
not a reason to send it back or not order...  
Just seems strange to me...  Is it just me??


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

It did seem strange at first I have gotten use to it and kind of like it that way. I feel better that I am not pressing down on the front of my kindle to close it. I tuck the strap behind the back cover so that the magnet clicks when I am reading.


----------



## ladyLisa08 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you guys for all the suggestions! I decided on the Sienna brown Boxwave, which arrived yesterday.....I'm so excited! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT! It isn't as heavy as my M-Edge; which is awesome!!!! WE will see how long this will scratch my itch to buy accessories for Zendle...........


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats on you new case. Glad that you are pleased with it. Enjoy


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Two things I love about my Boxwave cover:

The price and the fact that it is so light.  I buy my covers
for protection of my Kindle and not a fashion statement. It works and looks better then
I could imagine.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have had mine about a week now.  Really like the price.  It is better than the Amazon cover in my mind.  I have had three covers now and this is my favorite so far.  Weight is good.  Not all that flexible, but I haven't pushed it and it is still fairly new.  I also don't usually fold it back.  If I am reading one handed, I just pop it out of the cover.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Cant complain about the price


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

arshield said:


> I have had mine about a week now. Really like the price. It is better than the Amazon cover in my mind. I have had three covers now and this is my favorite so far. Weight is good. Not all that flexible, but I haven't pushed it and it is still fairly new. I also don't usually fold it back. If I am reading one handed, I just pop it out of the cover.


Looks like you have found a winner


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Everyone is a winner


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Boxwave definitely has a winner.  I wonder how they can make such a nice case and sell it for so little.  I've been using them for years for my cellphones and yrs ago, the cellphone cases used to cost more than this.  Makes me wonder if it's the same company.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I noticed on Boxwave's site that they now have cases for the I-Pad as well as the Sony Touch reader in additional to the Kindle and DX case.


----------

